

How programming is taught in Indian engineering colleges - tn13
http://www.quora.com/Computer-Science/How-are-students-in-Indian-colleges-taught-programming

======
tn13
The problem is compounded by really bad textbooks that are adopted by
different universities.

The book "Let us C" is preferred over K&R. Let Us C does not teach the "C" as
in standard but sticks to the specific Turbo C compiler (I think the newer
editions have improved). When I learned C using this book Borland had stopped
supporting Turbo C several years back.

Even today many Universities continue use Turbo C, teach Turbo C specific
syntax.

